# Word 2003 not displaying correctly



## Mantha (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave: this is my first post here, so please forgive me if I don't quite know the correct things to do/say!

I have a problem which has recently appeared when I open a new document in Word. It displays the page (in print view) shorter than it should be and with no margin at all at the top.

If I click on print preview, it displays it as it is set up in the default page setup - ie with a sensible A4 shaped page and a 2.5cm margin at the top. It prints correctly too.

I have tried deleting the 'normal.dot' template from my computer, I have even tried copying a normal.dot template from another computer which has the correct appearance when you open it, but nothing has worked.

I would be grateful for any other ideas please as it's driving me crazy not being able to judge my page layout correctly!

Many thanks :smile:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you have Abode 7 installed on your machine. There is a know problem with it that prevents any changes from being made to the normal.dot file. If so just run the Adobe updater and it should download the fix.


----------



## Mantha (Jan 25, 2007)

Many thanks for your reply - I do have Adobe 7 installed, so have run the updater. I also turned the computer off & on again before re-opening Word, then changed the normal.dot a bit and saved it, then tried deleting it altogether to force Word to create a new one, but it has not fixed the problem sadly :4-dontkno 

I have tried to attach a picture to try and show you what I mean about the difference between what's displayed in the normal view and the print preview, so I hope it comes out...

Any further thoughts welcome!

Sam :smile:


----------



## DK0 (Jul 26, 2006)

you are "hiding the white space"
when you hold the mouse over the top or bottom margins you will find that your curser changes to two arrows pointing to each other and will display the text show white space, just click there and it will show it normally.


----------



## Mantha (Jan 25, 2007)

DKO, THANK YOU!!!!!! ray:

You are a real *STAR *and have solved the problem that has been frustrating me so much!! :4-sunshin

Thanks also to 95five-0 for your help too.

Regards

Sam :smile:


----------

